# Are all pvc ball valves a P.O.S.?



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I doing something wrong or all pvc glue type ball valves a P.O.S. ? I made sure I did'nt use too much glue so that it glued the valve in place. I tried to close one on my well today to no avail. I just don't like these type of valves!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Junk..

FIP valve with some males...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

oaks renovation said:


> Am I doing something wrong or all pvc glue type ball valves a P.O.S. ? I made sure I did'nt use too much glue so that it glued the valve in place. I tried to close one on my well today to no avail. I just don't like these type of valves!


You get what you pay for.

I can get you sch 80 PVC ball valves that work as well or better than their brass counterparts, but you are going to pay at least three times the price of a low end brass ball valve.


----------

